# Angeln in Belgien: Wie am besten und wann?



## Fishing Joe (2. April 2009)

Hallo Angler-Kollegen!

Ich als Anfänger oder sogar ein Wiedereinsteiger würde gerne ein Wochenende in Belgien verbringen: 2 Freunde mitnehmen und Angeln!

Aber nach schnellem Spaziergang durch das Internet habe ich beschlossen doch bei euch Rat zu holen.
 Ich habe herausgefunden, dass wir einen Angelschein brauchen. Unproblematischer wäre es einen online zu bestellen, aber weiß jemand ob ich das machen kann?

Und die wichtigste Frage: Wo fischen wir am besten? Und vor allem wann? Es gibt sicherlich mir unbekannte saisonelle Unterschiede ....

Unsere Vorstellung wäre ein Wochenende mit Zelt und ohne Sorgen. Nun wissen wir niht an welchen Gewässern wir am besten angeln.

Wer kennt sich aus? Wer kann uns in der Frage beraten?

Ich bin von vornerein jedem dankbar, der mir eine Antwort schreibt =))):vik:

Johannes


----------



## hannes (2. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien: Wie am besten und wann?*

...ist zwar nicht Belgien, aber auch nur "um die Ecke"

Camping Reilerweiher, mit angeschlossenem Angelteich
http://www.reilerweiher.lu/


----------



## gezz (2. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien: Wie am besten und wann?*

ich war im letzten sommer mal an der ourthe (zwischen nisramont und jupile). teils traumhafte landschaft und ein paar günstige campingplätze direkt am wasser. als schein brauchst du nur den staatsschein der wallonie. kostenpunkt 13 euro. da kann man nicht meckern. die ganze strecke ist mit sicherheit 15km lang. da kann man auch gut 2-3 tage verbringen. 

sind neben forellen sehr große döbel drin. daneben natürlich viele flussbarsche und im unteren teil einige weißfische.

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/10056040


----------



## Fishing Joe (3. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien: Wie am besten und wann?*

Vielen Dank für beide Vorschläge!
Luxemburg entpuppt sich als etwas teuerer als Begien.

kann man an diesem Gewässer in belgien auch ein Zelt plazieren? Und, sofar wichtiger - kann man den Angelschein online bestellen, oder istes auch ohne Französischkenntnisse kein Problem einen zu besorgen?

Johannes


----------



## Spiroholic (3. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Belgien: Wie am besten und wann?*



gezz schrieb:


> ich war im letzten sommer mal an der ourthe (zwischen nisramont und jupile). teils traumhafte landschaft und ein paar günstige campingplätze direkt am wasser. als schein brauchst du nur den staatsschein der wallonie. kostenpunkt 13 euro. da kann man nicht meckern. die ganze strecke ist mit sicherheit 15km lang. da kann man auch gut 2-3 tage verbringen.
> 
> sind neben forellen sehr große döbel drin. daneben natürlich viele flussbarsche und im unteren teil einige weißfische.
> 
> ...


----------

